# 3m tape



## mikedl361 (Dec 24, 2016)

Which 3m tape is it that linesman use when wrapping around live lives..


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

33+, or 88


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

mikedl361 said:


> Which 3m tape is it that linesman use when wrapping around live lives..


depending on what voltage you are messing around.,

the Low voltage side ( under 600 volts )

33+ or 88 

High side that depending on voltage class.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

HERE is a comparison chart for 3M tapes.


----------



## Joe Robert (Dec 21, 2017)

My POCO uses 3M 37


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Scotch 130C is good for 69kV.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Is VC tape (Varnished Cambric) used any more?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Bird dog said:


> Is VC tape (Varnished Cambric) used any more?


It is still used, but I thought it was just for a puncture resistant layer, not for insulation...

Edit: No, it sounds like it's a good insulating tape as well: 

https://www.3m.com/3M/en_US/company...ambric-Tape-2520/?N=5002385+3294318592&rt=rud


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Bird dog said:


> Is VC tape (Varnished Cambric) used any more?


I use it in some motor terminal boxes where vibration is a problem. It's a bit more abrasion resistant than most other tapes. 

I bet the OP is thinking of 130C. Stretched tight, it's good for 69KV.


----------



## Joe Robert (Dec 21, 2017)

Aka “Linerless rubber splicing tape”


----------

